

Find out interesting facts about your name (fixed) - lazy_nerd
http://whatsinmyname.prokta.com/

======
mdisraeli
My surname is "D'israeli", with the apostrophe. When I try to submit, it just
generates a new captcha and says to try again. If I drop the apostrophe, it
works fine.

Articles appear fairly regularly about names and assumptions thereof, and as
someone doing stats on surnames, I would have hoped that a little punctuation
would have been handled just fine....

------
Trano
The data for this for uncommon names seems really off.

My last name is uncommon, so the most popular first names shows 10 names, each
at 10%, and my name is nowhere on the list. Searching on Google for my last
name shows many results about a minor celebrity whose first name is also
missing from the list.

On popular names this probably evens out, but for uncommon names I appear to
not exist here.

~~~
will_work4tears
Yeah, I wonder about the data itself. A similar site shows that there are 230
people in the US with my last name, and I'm the only one here with my
first/last name combo (there is apparently one in Canada). Also my last name
is strongly Irish, and it showed no percentage of people in Ireland with my
last name, but a lot in GB.

~~~
lazy_nerd
Its based on the analysis of 45 million names on social networks so it can be
biased towards people who predominantly are present on social networks.

~~~
Trano
I am present and public on most social networks and my name is still not in
this data set.

------
lazy_nerd
You can read about why we developed the app here:
[http://www.beevolve.com/whats-in-my-name/](http://www.beevolve.com/whats-in-
my-name/)

------
JoeAltmaier
Heat map of population? Are these figures per-capita (Josephs per citizen
instead of totals)

~~~
lazy_nerd
Its percentage of Josephs in each country. Is that what you are asking?

